# SPS 315 vs 317



## Prybe (19 Dezember 2007)

Hallo,


ich habe ein Problem.
Eigentlich bin ich Entwickler mit Hochsprachen, arbeite aber auch mit SPS Kommunikation.

Es gibt ein Projekt bei dem ich einen Treiber nutze der aus Windows .Net Umgebung direkt per TCP/IP auf die SPS geht. Eine 317.
Gleichzeitig hängt ein PG über Profibus daran.
Es gibt keine Schwierigkeiten.

Nun haben wir das selbe mit einer 315er versucht.
Hier verlangsamt sich die Verbindung vom Rechner bzw das senden und empfangen von Werten.
Aber nur wenn das PG dran hängt.

Leider kann sich das keiner erklären.

Ich suche wirklich nach Hilfe.
Leider habe ich nicht den Treiber selbst geschrieben aber ich weiß das es direkt auf den Rückwandbus geht.
(Hoffe das ist richtig beschreiben)
Wir nutzen kein OPC sondern einen eigenen Treiber.

Ist die Verlangsamung erklärbar ?
Rechnet die CPU der SPS dann mehr.


----------



## Prybe (19 Dezember 2007)

*zusatz*

als zusatz kann ich noch liefern das bei dem anschluss mit der 315er das pg über mpi kommuniziert.
bei aufbau davor weiß ich es nicht.
dabei geht die kommunikation ja über die cpu.
evt bremst das ?
gibt es eine alternative?


ach ja, es geht dabei nur um ca. 15 werte.
10 werden gleichzeitig geschrieben. (in einen datenbaustein)
der rest wird zyklisch gepollt. (100ms takt.)
aber ich nutze 2 verbindungen.
eine zum lesen und eine zu schreiben.


mfg


----------



## IBN-Service (19 Dezember 2007)

Prybe schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> ich habe ein Problem.
> ...



Hallo Prybe,

grunsätzlich ist die 317 schneller als die 315.
Je nach Codeart (mehr Bitverarbeitung oder mehr Arithmetik) kann
die 317 denselben Programmcode ca. 1.5 - 3 Mal schneller verarbeiten
als die 315.

Die CPU wird aber in der Zeit, die sie für die Kommuniktation (z.B. mit einem PC)
benutzen "darf" begrenzt.

In der Hardwarekonfiguration (S7-Manager) kannst du einstellen,
wieviel % der Zykluszeit der CPU für die Kommunikation  benutzt werden darf.

Probier mal, diesen Wert für die 315 höher einzustellen.
Allerdings sollte der Wert nicht auf >50% eingestellt werden,
da findest du aber in der Onlinehilfe noch jede Menge Infos zu.

P.S. ist es ne 317PN oder setzt ihr eine IE - CP ein?

CU

Jürgen

.


----------



## Prybe (19 Dezember 2007)

leider leider weiß ich das nicht ...

vielleicht erfahr ich das morgen.

nach der zykluszeit schau ich mal was da eingestellt ist.

danke aber schonmal !!!


----------



## Markus (19 Dezember 2007)

die anzahl der gleichzeitigen verbindungen ist unterschiedlich.
dabei ist es egal obe der verbindungspartner an der mpi, dp oder netzwerkschnittstelle oder an einem cp hängt...

sobald die maximale verbindungsanzahl überschritten wird, wird die kommunikation extrem langsam.

wir sind deswegen mal gezwungener massen von einer 314er mit CP auf eine 317PN/DP gegagen. da waren 4 fu, einige buskoppler und 4 panels am profibus. am cp hing ein rechner der daten aus der sps gelesen hat.

eine 315-2dp mit cp war nicht schneller, erst die 317-pn/dp mit de onboard schnittstelle brachte den erfolg.

mit einer 315-pn/dp werde ich das demnächst mal testen.
die sollte eigentlich schneller sein als die 315-2dp mit dem cp weil sie einen extra prozessor für die kommunikation hat...

bei einem cp auf dem rückwandbus der 300er musst du immer berücksichtigen das er über mpi mit der cpu kommuniziert und das ist ein flaschenhals mit 187,5kbit...


----------



## IBN-Service (19 Dezember 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> ...
> sobald die maximale verbindungsanzahl überschritten wird, wird die kommunikation extrem langsam.
> ...



Hallo Markus,

werden denn überhaupt noch Verbindungen aufgebaut, wenn die _maximale _ Anzahl überschritten ist?

Das ist mir neu.

Sollen dann die bereits etablierten Verbindungen langamer werden, oder
die, welche die Maximalanzahl überschreiten?  


CU

Jürgen

.


----------



## Approx (10 Januar 2008)

IBN-Service schrieb:


> Hallo Markus,
> 
> werden denn überhaupt noch Verbindungen aufgebaut, wenn die _maximale _Anzahl überschritten ist?
> 
> ...


 
Hallo IBN-Service,
ich hatte mal den Fall, dass ich mit drei WinCC-Servern über Ethernet auf eine 315-2DP zugreifen wollte. Wenn ich die WinCC-Rechner hochgefahren habe, dann hatten die ersten beiden noch einen Verbindungsaufbau zur SPS, und der dritte Server nicht mehr. In der HW-Konfig der SPS waren nur 2 OP-Verbindungen projektiert. Nachdem ich diesen Wert hochgesetzt hatte, war alles in Ordnung. Also ist es wohl nicht so, dass mehr Verbindungen aufgebaut werden als in der HW-Konfig eingestellt. Lustigerweise war die CPU noch nicht mal annähernd an der Grenze (bei 315 glaub' ich max 16 Verbindungen). War der Projekteur wohl knauserig gewesen - warum auch immer... 

Gruß Approx


----------



## mst (11 Januar 2008)

IBN-Service schrieb:


> Hallo Markus,
> 
> werden denn überhaupt noch Verbindungen aufgebaut, wenn die _maximale _Anzahl überschritten ist?
> 
> ...


 
Das ist mir auch was neues. - Hatte mal das Problem das zuviele Verbindungen Reserviert waren (315 2DP kann 16 Verbindungen - Reserviert sind von Werk aus: 1*PG, 1*OP, 12*S7 Basis - Vollkommener Schwachsinn finde ich). Hatte das beim ersten mal nicht gewusst und es viel immer ein Panel nach dem anderen aus. Reservierung von Basis Kommunikationen runterstellen - und es Funktioniert.

mfg mst


----------

